# AM1000 reports Donyell Marshall is a Chicago Bull...



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

I've heard from many people who caught AM1000 tonight that Donyell Marshall was offered and accepted a contract today. I received about 4 pms and a couple ICQ messages about it, so I'm assuming this is a legit story.

http://www.am1000.com <--- AM 1000's website link. I'm scouring trying to find actual text on the reported story, but haven't found anything.

So if this holds true, the next question is... Where does this leave Eddie Robinson now?


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

If this is true I think the Bulls got a serviceable player that can play 2 positions for them and help them rebound and score. I do not think he is a solution defensively but he is better than Rose and Robinson.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

I dunno, THE SCORE 670am hasnt said anything yet, they normally get this info also


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Well, if it's true, I think we got a pretty good player. He's still pretty young, but also has a decent amount of experience. The descriptions of his defense have me a little bit worried, but on the bright side, he can legitimately play the 4 as well, which should free up a little bit more time at the 2/3 for ERob, Hassell, and Crawford.


----------



## DickieHurtz (May 28, 2002)

His eight years of experience all by itself will greatly benefit the Bulls. He'll make fewer mental mistakes and he'll have the respect of the game officials. With Jalen he will be a great help in controlling the pace of the game. 

And while I can't speak for his ability to defend, there's no doubt he'll cause matchup problems when he has the ball in his hands. And last but certainly not least, we'll be getting a player that hustles at both ends of the floor. You've got to have a strong work ethic to start for a Jerry Sloan team. Donyell's going to be a great addition...once he accepts the Bulls offer.


----------



## matthaus (Aug 16, 2002)

670m per year??
too expensive!!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>matthaus</b>!
> 670m per year??
> too expensive!!


Say what?!?

Where did you get that number???


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

Yes!

I like that Marshall has been on worse teams before and played pretty hard. If he has a good attitude about coming here, then I am all for it. After Rose, he is the only guy on the entire roster that has been a proven starter in the NBA. Like Rose, he can play 2 positions. There will be a lot of competition for playing time.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

This is a good pickup for the Bulls. They needed some experience badly, and Marshall gives them insurance at a couple of positions. Like BCH said, he is not the defensive stopper the Bulls need, but he fills other gaps...scoring and rebounding. I do have some doubt whether he can score as he did last season without Stockton.

In the long run, this signing might backfire for the Bulls. Marshall is a role player...he might make the Bulls a little better now, but he's definitely not going to make them playoff worthy. He also hurts the caproom situation, so the Bulls are still going to go as far as JWIll, Chandler, and Curry takes em.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> In the long run, this signing might backfire for the Bulls. Marshall is a role player...he might make the Bulls a little better now, but he's definitely not going to make them playoff worthy. He also hurts the caproom situation, so the Bulls are still going to go as far as JWIll, Chandler, and Curry takes em.


I see Marshall as a legit starter in this league, not a role player. If he was your 7th man, a team would be pretty strong. We don't have cap space for a MAX player in the next few years unless we let go of all kinds of players (Bags, Craw, Fizer, etc). At the mid-level exception for 4 years or less, I like Marshall as much as anyone except Keon Clark and better than most (i.e. Hughes, George).

And no matter what moves Krause makes, the Bulls are only going to go as far as JWill, Chandler and Curry take them.


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HAWK23</b>!
> I dunno, THE SCORE 670am hasnt said anything yet, they normally get this info also


The SCORE just reported that it's a done deal. This, of course, doesn't make it true, but it sure as heck is firming up quickly.


----------



## CHawk (May 31, 2002)

*What does this mean?*

For Chandler/Fizer/Baxter?
Marshall is more suited for the 4 than the 3, and Chandler and Fizer NEED the minutes there. I know he has, and can play the 3, but only with certain matchups.
I doubt we will sign Baxter now, unless we trade Fizer for a solid veteran point, or unless Chandler is going to be playing alot at the 5 (which I can see).
We have suddenly turned from a short handed front court, to a very solid, deep, and almost overcrowded frontcourt in 2 weeks with the signings of Blount and DMarsh.
Just a quick look at the front court positions and who can play there...
C) Curry/Chandler/Blount/Bags
PF)Chandler/Fizer/Marshall/Blount/Baxter?
SF)Rose/Marshall/ERob/Hassell/Mason

oh what the heck, the backcourt too...
SG)Hassell/Rose/Craw/JWill/Hoiberg/Mason
PG)JWill/Craw/Rose/Mason

Damn we are deep!, but is there enough playing time to go around?

The C


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I am wondering what kind of deal we signed him to? I would have preferred Harpring, still, Marhsall is a pretty good player and I won't be dissapopinted if we don't overpay. He was asking for 10mil a year from Utah! And turned down an 8mil per year deal, so I have NO idea what the Bulls have offered him.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

CHAWK,, Uh, Marshall is more of a three dude. He can play a little 4 at best.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

*Re: What does this mean?*



> Originally posted by <b>CHawk</b>!
> Marshall is more suited for the 4 than the 3
> 
> ...
> ...


Marshall can play either the 3 or 4. Some reports are that he prefers the 3 where he played mostly for the last 2 years b/c a certain PF was on the Utah roster.

Prediction: Look for another Rose-type trade at midseason. 4 for 2.


----------



## Kramer (Jul 5, 2002)

I like the move. It would be nice if Marshall were a couple years younger. I compare him to Eddie Griffin. Long, athletic, can block shots and can play the 3 or 4 - a little slow for 3, a little thin for 4.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>johnston797</b>!
> 
> 
> I see Marshall as a legit starter in this league, not a role player. If he was your 7th man, a team would be pretty strong. We don't have cap space for a MAX player in the next few years unless we let go of all kinds of players (Bags, Craw, Fizer, etc). At the mid-level exception for 4 years or less, I like Marshall as much as anyone except Keon Clark and better than most (i.e. Hughes, George).
> ...


True, but why bother signing a player for the mid-level exception if he's not really going to make the team that much better? Didn't Krause already make this mistake with E-Rob? If I were Krause, and I knew the team was going to blow this season anyway, I would at least wait until next year when the pickings are real good and try and spend my money then. If a high calibre player doesn't sign, then maybe you sign a guy like Marshall.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't see what mistake Krause made with E-Rob, the guy was injured last year....


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ace20004u</b>!
> I don't see what mistake Krause made with E-Rob, the guy was injured last year....


Obviously the E-Rob signing was a mistake because they already brought in his replacement in Marshall.


----------



## johnston797 (May 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>local_sportsfan</b>!
> 
> 
> True, but why bother signing a player for the mid-level exception if he's not really going to make the team that much better? Didn't Krause already make this mistake with E-Rob? If I were Krause, and I knew the team was going to blow this season anyway, I would at least wait until next year when the pickings are real good and try and spend my money then. If a high calibre player doesn't sign, then maybe you sign a guy like Marshall.


Explain to me why Marshall does not make the team better. He can play 3 and 4. He played 30 mins/game for Utah for the last 2 years mostly as a starter and they were a solid playoff team. Rose is the only other guy on the roster that has played those kind of minutes for a decent team. 

Rose can play the 2 at times as well and both can be on the floor with all kinds of combinations. With Rose and Marshall, you can add any three out of the rest of the players on the roster and field a team. 

You could argue that teams should never sign a player for 4 to 5 Million a year and they should save cap space for the superstars. But it's teams like Washinton that will have cap room next year, not the Bulls that make me wonder why they would use the Exception this year.


----------



## local_sportsfan (Jul 24, 2002)

I apologize...I ddin't realize the Bulls didn't have caproom. My bad.

As for Marshall, I do believe that was a good signing for the Bulls. As I said earlier, he won't make the Bulls that much better next season, but of course this wont matter if and when JWIll, CHandler, and Curry start delivering.


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

I don't think it's a foregone conclusion that Marshall will beat out E-Rob for the starting job. I envision them splitting minutes if E-Rob is healthy!


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I think that if we sign Marshall, he clearly has the edge in competing for the starting job over ERob. We're talking about a career 14 ppg man versus ERob's 7-9 ppg. Neither are known for their defense, but Marshall's experience gives him the edge here too.

The nice thing is to note that the Bulls are finally getting to the point where we can talk about viable alternatives on the roster for all positions. How great is that?


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

yeah, but that 7-9ppg is only in limited minutes... They will compete for the spot IMHO.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DickieHurtz</b>!
> His eight years of experience all by itself will greatly benefit the Bulls. He'll make fewer mental mistakes and he'll have the respect of the game officials. With Jalen he will be a great help in controlling the pace of the game.
> 
> And while I can't speak for his ability to defend, there's no doubt he'll cause matchup problems when he has the ball in his hands. And last but certainly not least, we'll be getting a player that hustles at both ends of the floor. You've got to have a strong work ethic to start for a Jerry Sloan team. Donyell's going to be a great addition...once he accepts the Bulls offer.


Exactly! A player will not get any PT if he doesn't rotate on defense for Sloan. Much like Riley and Doug Collins, a player for Sloan is not a bad team defender. If they don't rotate, like Todd Day for Riley - they get canned in a matter of weeks - which Day did accomplish under Riley!

Marshall added to the smart player that jalen is will ONLY benefit the Bulls.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Maybe three years in the league, one of which he was hurt, is not enough of a sample to project forward how ERob will play in the future. However, in three seasons, he has averaged 7.6 ppg in 18.2 minutes. He played in 67 games in each of his first two seasons, and didn't earn more minutes. 

For those reasons, I think Marshall (if signed) has the edge to be the starter in 2002. If ERob is healthy, earns more minutes and/or earns the starting job over Marshall, God bless him. It will only make me happier. I'm really not knocking ERob. I just think the proven vet has a better chance of starting this year. By all means, let them scrap for minutes and maybe by '03, ERob takes the job away from an older Marshall. As I've said, these are the kind of problems I LIKE having when discussing the Bulls roster.


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

It's 2:00 CT as I post this. ESPN 1000AM is going to "talk about the Bulls".


----------



## Electric Slim (Jul 31, 2002)

They said Marshall "will sign" and will announced officially later today.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Good thread guys. This is good news. Marshall is not a star. But he gives us a veteran to go with Rose. His scoring is a plus but what i like about him is his rebounding! That means sometimes if he is with the second unit, Fizer doesn't have to worry so much about rebounding in certain situations. Just Score! Does marshall come to us with question marks? Yes he does. But he is a decent vet. And one quite frankly that i am very surprised we got!


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Maybe three years in the league, one of which he was hurt, is not enough of a sample to project forward how ERob will play in the future. However, in three seasons, he has averaged 7.6 ppg in 18.2 minutes. He played in 67 games in each of his first two seasons, and didn't earn more minutes.


I don't think it's ERob's fault that he didn't take more minutes away from the man starting in front of him in Charlotte: Jamal Mashburn. And in the games ERob played with the Bulls last season (preaseason and early regular season) he often averaged nearly 1 point per minute. That's not shabby.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Chad Ford says it's a done deal*

Further confirmation from ESPN...

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0816/1418877.html


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Nater</b>!
> 
> I don't think it's ERob's fault that he didn't take more minutes away from the man starting in front of him in Charlotte: Jamal Mashburn. And in the games ERob played with the Bulls last season (preaseason and early regular season) he often averaged nearly 1 point per minute. That's not shabby.


I admit I didn't follow Charlotte when ERob was there, but besides being behind Mashburn, it seems Charlotte had Jamal and ERob spent at least some time sharing court time, since Jamal averaged mid-to-upper 30 minutes per game and ERob played 16 to 18 minutes. Even considering that he was young and playing behind a star, ERob didn't earn more minutes than that. That's not saying that ERob is a scrub -- I LIKE ERob and look forward to seeing him playing healthy (I hope).

Marshall has earned his minutes each and every year, averaging 27 minutes per game. Again, I'm not knocking ERob - perhaps his best years are to come - but based on past performance, which is all we have right now, Marshall has the established pedigree of a starter, and ERob has no such credentials.

Overall last year, ERob averaged 9 ppg in 22.5 minutes in 29 games. He had bursts of nice playing, as you point out, and he was hurt. Maybe his best is yet to come. He may be the starting 3 of the future for the Bulls. Just don't know. But with his experience and his proven track record, I betcha Marshall starts the season and that it'll be Marshall's starting spot to lose.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW,

I don't see anything in the news to indicate Marshall is even close to signing with the Bulls.

Normally, AP or Reuters or other news sources will report even the rumor of a signing. About Marshall, nothing so far.

The Sun Times posted an article today that quotes Marshall's agent:

''We don't know yet,'' said Marshall's agent, Dwight Manley, who once represented former Bulls forward Dennis Rodman and also represents Jazz star Malone. ''We're still examining our options. There are other clubs still interested.''


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*its official*

http://www.liquidgeneration.com/poptoons/britneys_breasts.asp


----------



## <<<D>>> (Jul 15, 2002)

*The Running of the Bulls and I'm not talking about in SPAIN*

The Bulls hit the BullsEye with Marsh!!!
Marsh showcased some skillz last year in the WCF against the Kings, He held his own throughout that series.
They have a great balance of young and veteran players...
This team just added another scoring punch inside/outside.
Some say....give it time
I say....their time is now, and if everything pans out and the glue sticks, they'll come crashing the playoff party - #6, #7 or #8.

:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: its official*



> Originally posted by <b>JOHNNY_BRAVisimO</b>!
> http://www.liquidgeneration.com/poptoons/britneys_breasts.asp


I don't know if this is the link that Johnny B originally intended to post, but the link that's here has nothing to do with basketball and doesn't belong on this board.

It is pretty funny though. Heh Heh.


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see anything in the news to indicate Marshall is even close to signing with the Bulls.
> ...


Well you aren't looking very hard because it is now being plastered just about everywhere.


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*I agree...(with whomever posted it earlier)*

....that more than likely, as I see it, this signing points to another trade, just like the one that nabbed Jalen.....Fizer, EROB, and Crawford, maybe Vomit-Bags?....but to whom and for what? Hmmmmm.....

We will keep:


Jay Williams, (Crawford)Roger Mason
Jalen Rose, Trent Hassell
Donyell Marshall, (EROB)
Tyson Chandler, (Fizer) Lonnie Baxter
Eddie Curry, Corie Blount(Baga....reech!)

I still have not seen this trade confirmed...as of 4PM central.


:no:


----------



## RetroDreams (Jun 9, 2002)

Trade, what trade?

We use our full exception to sign Donyell Marshall. I believe the Jazz wanted no part of a S&T with us, so we had to give the full exception.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see anything in the news to indicate Marshall is even close to signing with the Bulls.
> ...


Try this:

http://msn.espn.go.com/nba/news/2002/0816/1418877.html


----------



## ed (Jul 15, 2002)

When Marshall was on Goldenstate he got tired of the losing and his numbers slipped. He has matured but can he handle the losing?


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

Look at it this way...we're getting a player the Jazz was willing to pay $7 million a year for $4.5 million. My wife should spend money so prudently.

He's an eight year veteran who will help keep teams from doubling Rose. His versatility should allow Cartwright to match up nicely with most lineups. His presence will also mean that the Bulls will have options on those nights when Chandler and/or Curry play like teenagers.

For starters we might initially see a lineup comprised of Crawford (until proven otherwise, Jamal is listed as the starting PG on the Bulls' depth chart), Rose, Marshall, Chandler and Curry.

Looking for more experience? How about Crawford, Rose, Robinson, Marshall and Blount?

And so far I haven't mentioned players like Williams, Hassell and Fizer.

Not only will the Bulls field a competitive starting lineup, but now they've got some quality depth at just about every position. How improved are the Bulls? So far nobody is mentioning Fred Hoiberg, who for the past several years has played an important role in what little success the team has experienced.

Imagine starting the season with a second team comprised of Williams, Hassell, Robinson, Fizer and Blount. That's a stronger group than most of the starting lineups we've fielded over the past few seasons. I think we'd all have to agree that Krause has done well this summer and the Bulls are a better team for it.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> FWIW,
> 
> I don't see anything in the news to indicate Marshall is even close to signing with the Bulls.
> ...


Hopefully this is official enough for you...

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/marshall_signs_020816.html

Sheesh.


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

*More on the Newest Bull*

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/marshall_signs_020816.html

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/marshall_feature_020816.html

http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/marshall_bio_020816.html

http://www.nba.com/0001PVideo/marshal_d_dunk_042101.avi


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

*Re: More on the Newest Bull*



> Originally posted by <b>HJHJR</b>!
> http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/marshall_bio_020816.html


I like steak and shrimp too!


----------



## BamaBull (Jun 24, 2002)

*My mistake...*



> Originally posted by <b>RetroDreams</b>!
> Trade, what trade?
> 
> We use our full exception to sign Donyell Marshall. I believe the Jazz wanted no part of a S&T with us, so we had to give the full exception.


I meant "signing"...:grinning:


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

We got a good, talented vet with a lot of experience who can score and revound and that makes us a better team. Not my first choice initially, but I am very pleased. Playing with Sloan, he is not a defensive cipher.


----------



## JOHNNY_BRAVisimO (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Re: its official*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> 
> 
> I don't know if this is the link that Johnny B originally intended to post, but the link that's here has nothing to do with basketball and doesn't belong on this board.
> ...


my bad, wrong link LOL


----------



## HJHJR (May 30, 2002)

*Contract Details*

*Marshall signed a three-year, $15 million contract with the Bulls, league sources told ESPN.com. The Bulls used their full $4.5 mid-level exception to lure Marshall.*

This could prove to be the steal of the summer, based on the terms of the contract. Marshall's in his basketball prime. If he plays like he did for Sloan in Utah, the Bulls will reap a huge return on a relatively conservative investment.


----------



## Songcycle (May 29, 2002)

I never thought he would hit the open market, but I am pleased with getting a quality vet with lots of experience who is a highly productive player. He will make us a better team.


----------



## Devestata (May 29, 2002)

He averaged 14 ppg and 7 rpg in Utah as the second scorer and rebounder. He will bring a lot to the table for Chicago IMO.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's nice to look at the rotation now.

PG Williams, Crawford
SG Rose, Hassell
C Curry, Blount, Bags
SF Marshall, Robinson
PF Chandler, Fizer

Add Mason and you get 12.

I would really like to see Bags go and the roster spot go to Baxter. But surely they will have some injured list room for various guys like Hoiberg.

I see people talking about Chandler playing some center. My response is "who says there has to be a center on the floor at all times?" My thinking is the team could go with three guards or three forwards at times.


----------



## Agent911 (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm very pleased with the signing of Marshall.

What I expect of him as a skilled vet is simply this: to make shots. I'm not being disingenious here, I believe that this quality is hard to come by early in a player's career. Real seasoned pros on NBA teams nail the open 17 foot jump shot with regularity, and the Bulls have sorely lacked that quality the last 4 years. Stars can create shots and hit the tough ones; good pros just have to hit the easy ones. Think about the roles of Fox, Horry, Fisher on the Lakers - just hang out in your comfort zone and hit the bunnies. Sure, there is a lot more to it than that, but it is a crucial component.

We've watched the Bulls clank a lot of open jumpers these last years - Fizer, Oakley, Chandler, Hoiberg - just about everybody. I have great confidence that when Rose and Williams (and Curry and Fizer as well) draw double-teams, Donyell can knock down open jumpers like a real pro. And when the youngsters develop that essential quality over a couple more seasons, the Bulls will win a lot of games.


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

The Marshall signing is Krause's best free agent pick up in 4 years. 

The guy is not going to set the world on fire by any means, but he comes at a relatively cheap price and at least is a decent proven veteran. 

He falls into the same category Mercer and Miller did. He thought he was more valuable than he really was and ended up with the Bulls because he ran out of options. Bet he's pissed off as well. 

Utah offers him 7 million a year for 4 years. The dumbass rejects it when no one else has more money to overpay him. Utah tells him to get lost and signs Harpring for less, and Marshall realizes if he doesn't take the mid level with the Bulls he may very well end up stuck with a much smaller paycheck from someone else. So instead of playing with a playoff team, and Malone and Stockton, for 7 million a year he has to come to Chicago, a losing team, for 4.5 million a year.

Good on Utah for not paying the guy. In the end he is a bargain at 4.5 million per year. 

I don't see this pushing the Bulls to many more victories, but 30-33 is possible if all things click. The first month of the season is brutal, with only one game out of the first 19 at home against a team that did not make the playoffs. The other eighteen games are either on the road or at home against playoff teams. 14 out of the first 19 are against playoff teams from last year. 

They should shift that stupid circus somewhere else. To have a young and fragile team open up with what must be the toughest first month in the NBA because the circus is in the United Center s ridiculous.


----------

